# Looking for lathe (in all the wrong places)



## ZenArtist (Jun 26, 2021)

I am new to wood turning and there is probably already a faq for it but I don't know where it is. I am mostly curious about finding a good lathe for Under $500. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2021)

Craigslist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 26, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Craigslist


Thank you, but I guess I should have posted my question better.. What is a good brand name for under $500


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2021)

Under 500$...look at rikon if you're going for new. They have a great 5 year warranty and great cs. 
I have the 70-100, but wish i went with variable speed instead of manual belt changes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2021)

Yup, I agree with what Marc said. Spend a little more and get the variable speed rikon. If your buying new it's the best bang for the buck. Look at the 70-220.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2021)

James, I have a Nova Comet II that I have been meaning to list. If you want to come look and try it out you're welcome to. It's a good lathe, I just upgraded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 27, 2021)

The question is also lacking what size of lathe you want. If it is a Midi then I would go with the Rikon suggestion but if you are looking for a larger lathe then the choices are far fewer. The Nova 14" DR is a good versatile lathe that falls in the Midi category but has variable digital speed readout and allows for bigger turnings due to it's larger swing radius but is around $600 - $650.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 27, 2021)

Tony said:


> James, I have a Nova Comet II that I have been meaning to list. If you want to come look and try it out you're welcome to. It's a good lathe, I just upgraded.


Yes I would be interested! =)


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 27, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> The question is also lacking what size of lathe you want. If it is a Midi then I would go with the Rikon suggestion but if you are looking for a larger lathe then the choices are far fewer. The Nova 14" DR is a good versatile lathe that falls in the Midi category but has variable digital speed readout and allows for bigger turnings due to it's larger swing radius but is around $600 - $650.



I'm looking for something small, I am guessing. I am going to make table-top lamps with resin and wood and they will be cylindrical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 27, 2021)

If you can meet up with Tony, sounds like his might be just the ticket for you. He can also provide a lot of advise on what other tools you may need to accomplish your goals.

Q: what lengths will you be turning? Some of the smaller lathes have bed lengths that might be limiting depending on your needs. Of course, most have bed extensions that you can purchase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 27, 2021)

trc65 said:


> If you can meet up with Tony, sounds like his might be just the ticket for you. He can also provide a lot of advise on what other tools you may need to accomplish your goals.
> 
> Q: what lengths will you be turning? Some of the smaller lathes have bed lengths that might be limiting depending on your needs. Of course, most have bed extensions that you can purchase.


The lengths will probably be no longer than 8 to 10 inches. The diameter not much more than 6 or 7 inches.


----------



## trc65 (Jun 27, 2021)

8-10" would be no problem on any midi lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 28, 2021)

ZenArtist said:


> The lengths will probably be no longer than 8 to 10 inches. The diameter not much more than 6 or 7 inches.


Keep in mind that although Midi lathes may say 10" or 12" you are going to loose bed length with any attachments like a chuck, faceplate, live center, etc... Therefore, what Tim said about bed extensions would be an option to look for when buying a Midi. That's one feature I like about the NOVA DR, it has the 14" bed length.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 28, 2021)

ZenArtist said:


> I'm looking for something small, I am guessing. I am going to make table-top lamps with resin and wood and they will be cylindrical.


I think you will want the largest you can afford in a brand like nova. You can chuck small things in a big lathe but.... 
And those table lamps are pretty chunky for a small (pen lathe) size. I forsee buyers remorse if you buy a mini for this project, but I have been wrong before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 28, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I think you will want the largest you can afford in a brand like nova. You can chuck small things in a big lathe but....
> And those table lamps are pretty chunky for a small (pen lathe) size. I forsee buyers remorse if you buy a mini for this project, but I have been wrong before.


 OK thank you, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2021)

ZenArtist said:


> OK thank you, I will keep that in mind.


Have you decided on one yet?


----------



## ZenArtist (Jul 17, 2021)

Not yet. My mother fell and fractured her hip and is now in a nursing home and my father was admitted to the emergency room just a few days ago. When I get a few more days I will try to get with Tony in San Antonio.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## ZenArtist (Jul 24, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you decided on one yet?


I have found one through Tony. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2021)

It was good to meet you in person James!


----------



## ZenArtist (Jul 24, 2021)

Tony said:


> It was good to meet you in person James!


Same!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2021)

ZenArtist said:


> I have found one through Tony. Thanks.


Ah, very cool...





Tony said:


> It was good to meet you in person James!





ZenArtist said:


> Same!


Pix or it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 25, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Pix or it didn't happen!!!


Tony probably took pics but could only see from the kneecap down in them!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

